# wood stoves-vs-aquariums



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just realizing its already fall which means under normal conditions winter isn't too far behind, so I needed to start thinkin about gettin some wood split and carried up near the house for use in the wood stove we have in the living room.....it was about that time that the question of "how will heat from the stove effect my 29g aquarium this winter"? Purchasing a chiller isn't really an option financially at this time, so I'm wondering what other options I'll have other than just making a conscious effort to try and not let a fire get too hot? I always leave the celling fan on to help push the heat throughout the house but it can still get fairly hot in that room for short periods after stokin the fire. 

While that stove isn't our only form of heating this old two story house, but we do run it during the evenings when were watchin tv....it helps make that room nice and toasty on cold winter nights, not to mention it helps take a major chunk off each months heating bill....We live in the forest so access to firewood is easy, besides being cheaper than natural gas. 

So I have to ask.....What should folks with wood stoves or fireplaces in the room with their aquariums do during the winter to keep from over heating our tanks....or am I just worried about something thats not going to be a problem? I have been known to do that....lol.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Living in a condo, I obviously don't have a wood stove, but I did grow up with them. However, my comment is: it takes quite awhile for a 29 gallon tank of water to warm up or cool down in response to room temperature. I suspect the overly warm room would not bother the aquarium as long as it stays that warm for only a couple of hours.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree with hop. It'll probably be fine as long as the room isn't like hi 80s+ all the time. If you don't have cold water plants (moss, bolbitis, elodea) or fish (Minnows, goldfish etc), I'd worry about it even less. If you have those . . . I'd try to be careful.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I kept a 46g tank in a smallish room with a woodstove for 2 years. It really wasn't a problem since the temperature of the aquarium just didn't jump around all that quickly. As long as the room is comfortable for you it should be ok for the tank.

If the stove keeps the room quite hot for extended periods of time I guess it could be an issue. I guess you'll just have to try it.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

IT won't really give the a sudden tank drastic temperature hike IME. as long as you do not constantly have the room heated... 

If you are still worried... you could always get some CPU fans.. they won't cost you much and still does the jon.. though evaporation is an issue


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't think you'll have a problem. I have a 20 gallon tank within 4 feet of a wood stove that can get my living room up to the low 80's and I've never noticed the water temp to change even when the stove is running hot. The time when the stove and room are hot just isn't long enough to raise the temp of my tank. If your tank is further away from your woodburning stove I'd think you'd have even less trouble. I don't even give a thought to my 33 gal and 44 gal that are 6 to 10 feet from the stove.


----------



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> I don't think you'll have a problem. I have a 20 gallon tank within 4 feet of a wood stove that can get my living room up to the low 80's and I've never noticed the water temp to change even when the stove is running hot. The time when the stove and room are hot just isn't long enough to raise the temp of my tank. If your tank is further away from your woodburning stove I'd think you'd have even less trouble. I don't even give a thought to my 33 gal and 44 gal that are 6 to 10 feet from the stove.


That makes me feel alot better.....my tank is about 10-12 feet from the stove and my recliner is positioned somewhat in front of the tank so i'll be sitting almost between it and the stove....so i'll be a human thermometer I suppose....hehehe. I figure i'll just be alot more conscious when stokin the fire not to make it too hot....i'm sure i'll be keepin a close eye on the tank this winter to see how its going to do in that room....thanks for everyones input.


----------

